# mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden



## brxssxnhxssxr (17. März 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich es mir verkneifen,einen Bericht über meine Bootstour zu schreiben,um nicht Wasser auf die Mühlen derer zu giessen,die warnend den Zeigefinger erhoben hatten.Aber was solls:
Der ganze Stress fing damit an,dass wir keine Spedition fanden,die das Boot von Spanien nach Cabo Verde transportieren wollte.Die Zeit verstrich,ich wurde immer wieder aufs Neue vertröstet.Das war Ende Januar.Ich hatte aber nur bis 15.03.Urlaub und wollte gern noch ein bischen angeln.So kamen wir auf die geniale Idee,selbst zu fahren.Im letzten Augenblick versetzte mich mein Kumpel.Danach sagte auch noch ein "Profi", der gewerblich Schiffe überführt, ab.Ja so blieb meine Freundin  als  Einzige übrig.-sagt bitte nichts!- Die nutzte die Situation natürlich gnadenlos aus und schleppte mich durch tausend spanische Boutiken ,unter dem Vorwand der Proviantierung. Wir versuchten auch noch mal mit spanischen Speditionen,vor Ort,zu verhandeln.Ergebnislos.
am 06.02. legten wir ab.Ich wollte so schnell wie möglich durch die Strasse von Gibraltar und gab Gas.3Stunden später waren wir in Tanger und die ersten beiden Tanks leergelutscht.Prima! Da unsere el.Seekarte nicht funktionierte,mussten wir nach Pappkarte fahren,die war aber sehr ungenau.So verfehlten wir den Hafen von Rabat und kamen ca 30Stunden nach unserem Start in Casablanca,mit dem letzten Tropfen Diesel an.Da lagen schon die Nerven blank!Das Einklarieren dauerte 3Stunden,jeder wollte von uns etwas "Bakschisch".Ich wollte nur schlafen.Gegen 18Uhr kam dann ein "Taxi" und brachte erst mal 700Liter Diesel.Das passiert mir nicht noch mal! Morgens um fünf ging es weiter.Der  Wind hatte aufgefrischt,es war stockdunkel,das Radar sah aus als hätte es Fleckenfieber,hunderte Fischer waren unterwegs,die meisten ohne Licht.als es dann hell war nahm der Wind noch mal zu,6 aus west.Also lieber in den nächsten Hafen! Den Hafen  Jorf Lasfar erreichten wir gegen 18Uhr und wurden dort von der Polizei mit  einem Hitlergruss an der Kaimauer empfangen.
Der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage sagte nichts Gutes.So konnten wir erst mal ausschlafen,soweit das in einem Chemiehafen halt geht.Jedes mal wenn die Schlepper los mussten,durften wir auch ablegen.
Der nächste Tag wurde wieder erwarten schön.Fast windstill nur 4m Schwell.Also weiter.Dann hatten wir sogar mal einen Tag,wo bis auf die Nerverein ,beim Einchecken im Hafen,alles glatt lief.Der kommende Tag war auch ok.,allerdings,am Abend, wurde es ungemütlich.Der Wind frischte ordentlich auf,die 6m Schwell drehten von west auf nordwest.Die Welle wurde unheimlich schnell und schob uns von achtern an.Das Boot fing an sich seitlich in die Wellen zu bohren.Das ist am Tag schon eklig,aber Nachts glaubt es mir...Zu allem Übel fiel dann noch der Strom aus,alles flog durcheinander,Sandra hatte schon die Rettungsweste an.
Morgens gegen sechs erreichten wir den Hafen von Agadir.Meine Freundin wollte nach Hause.Verständlich!Wir einigten uns nach einem ausgiebigem Bummel durch sämtliche Trödelläden,dass wir nach Las Palmas rüber fahren und das Boot von da verschiffen.Den nächsten Tag wollten wir nach Sidiifni und von da aus quer rüber.Bestes Wetter,windstill 4m Dünung.Kurz nach dem Mittag gibts einen Knall.Tampen in die Schraube gefahren.Ich schmeiss den Anker raus und springe in die kalte Brühe.Das Seil ist armdick,keine Chance es mit nem Messer zu kappen.Als ich nach ca.45 Minuten wieder an Bord krabbel,bin ich Infarkt gefärdet.Der Anker hat nicht gehalten,wir sind schon fast in der Brandung!Panik! Ich schmeiss schnell noch 40m Kette raus,Sandra packt das Nötigste und funkt Mayday.Leider hat der nächste Hafen keinen Funk.Nur Las Palmas in 250Meilen Entfernung hört uns.Der Anker scheint jetzt zu halten.Wir sin auf 6m Wassertiefe,bei 4m Schwell sehr unangenehm.Es wird neblig!! Nach einer Stunde sagt uns die marokkanische Marine Hilfe zu.Wir geben unsere Position durch.In 2Stunden wollen sie da sein. 6Stunden später:es ist dunkel,so neblig,dass man nur 10m Sicht hat,unsere Batterien sind zusammengebrochen,Radar und Funk war einfach zu viel.Wir haben schon fast alle Raketen verfeuert.Ich habe ein grosses Feuer aus Diesel und Leinen in unserer alten Radarschüssel gemacht,als irgend wann 4 Soldaten mit einem Schlauchboot ankamen und  uns mit habt ihr n Bier für uns begrüssten .Nach 40Stunden ohne Schlaf kommt dann die ********galphase.So haben wir noch 2 Stunden mit denen ,bei Bier (ich Wasser)auf dem Boot gesessen.Helfen konnten sie auch nicht.Die Fregatte hatte zu viel Tiefgang,das Schlauchboot war zu klein um uns da weg zu bekommen.So sind wir mit dennen los zu Mutterschiff.Leider wussten die auch nicht mehr wo das war.So sind wir erst mal klitschnass und frierend ne halbe Stunde rumgeirrt.Ich hatte zufällig noch mein Hand GPS mit,so konnten sie dann die Koordinaten anfordern und wir sind doch noch angekommen.
Alle sehr nett.Am nächsten Morgen so gegen 13Uhr bin ich aufgewacht.Da waren wir schon auf dem Weg zum Boot.Die von der Marine  hatten eine Fischerboot gekapert,was weiter ins flache Wasser fahren konnte. Ich war dann auch sehr glücklich,als ich mein Boot,als winzigen Punkt,in der Brandung enteckte.
Nach 7Stunden im Schlepptau,kamen wir dann in Laayon West-Sahra an.Ungefähr 30 Beamte nahmen uns in Empfang.Ich ahnte Schlimmes.Nach dem wir alle Papiere abgegeben hatten,kam die Frage Hund an Bord?Hä ,natürlich haben wir keinen Hund an Bord war unsere naive Antwort.Als dann ein Beamter seinen Hund an Bord brachte,wussten wir was gemeint war.Ich bekam ein leichtes Zittern in den Händen,wir hatten zu reinen Selbstverteidigunszwecken etwas sehr Grosskalibriges im Schrank...Ich spare mir weitere Ausführungen.Zum Glück wars nur ein Drogenhund.So hatten wir nur eine Woche Papierkrieg,aber es war eh (Sand) Sturm und wir wären nicht weggekommen.Riesige Wolfsbarsche gibt es hier! In dem Hafen lagen ungefähr 500 Fischerboote,die für IGLO und andere grosse Firmen vor der mauretanischen Küste den Fisch klauen.
Naja die Menschen sind alle wiklich sehr nett gewesen.Aber wir wollten doch gern wieder weg und so sind wir dann 9Tage später nach Gran Canaria.Urlaub war eh fast zu Ende.Haben da noch ein bischen relaxt.Hab das Boot jetzt da liegen.Das soll dann im Herbst per Container nach Mindelo.Meine Freundin hat geschworen nie wieder ein Schiff ;ausser die Fähre von Dagebüll nach Amrum,zu betreten.
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## chris13 (17. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Beeindruckend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Klasse Bericht, und ich finds auch toll, dass Du das reingeschrieben hast hier - trotz der vielen Warnungen!


----------



## angelschnur (17. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Hallo Brassenhasser !
Na da habt ihr ja noch mal Glück im Unglück gehabt.
Das hätte auch noch böser enden können !!!


Gruß

        Angelschnur


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Es gehört Mumm dazu,eine solche Pleite zu beichten.#6 #6 


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Räuber91 (17. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Hi#h 

Coole Story:m 

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## tamandua (17. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Meine Güte, was für ein Trip.
Wenn auch nur die Hälfte davon wahr ist, wovon ich jetzt einfach mal ausgehe, da sich wohl niemand derartiges Seemanssgarn aus den Fingern saugt, dann...Tja, was dann?
Respekt? Auf jeden Fall! Leichtes Unverständnis ob einiger Leichtfertigkeiten zugegebenermaßen auch, das sei mir gegönnt.
Respekt und Hochachtung allerdings auch für den Mut, diese Pleite so öffentlich zu dokumentieren und als mahnendes Beispiel zu dienen. Hut ab!


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (18. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Fotos gibts,nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung,wie ich die einstelle,weil die irgendwie verkleinert werden müssen????Von 1,2Mb auf 650 Bytes oder so?Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (18. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

So,mit den Bildern hat geklappt.Danke.Das eine ist vom Fischereihafen,in dem wir lagen.
Ach so,Tamandua,wirklich ALLES wahr.Und wenn ich Dir erst mal erzähle,wie ich nachts,alleine,mitten auf der Nordsee aus meinem Schlauchboot gefallen bin und direkt unterm Aussenborder hoch kam und mir nen Scheitel gezogen habe.....Es soll Leute geben,die sterben im Bett!


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (20. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Meine Fresse mein lieber du bist ja echt komplett durchgeknallt.Ich weiss wovon ich rede weil ich die einzigen die in den letzten 8 Jahren ein Big Game Boot auf die Kapverden überführt haben und deren Geschichte gut kenne.
Im Gegensatz zu deiner Nussschale rede ich hier aber von einer ca.12 Tonnen schweren 45 Fuss Motoryacht und einem Captain der seit 20 Jahren Big Game Boote fährt.Nur soviel, alleine die Menge an Diesel die du brauchen wirst füllt ein komplettes zweites Boot deiner Grösse !!Denn du musst nicht denken das du unterwegs irgendwo anlegen kannst ! die Länder die du passierst befinden sich entweder im Bürgerkrieg oder du wirst schon 30-40 Meilen vor der Küste von Piraten aufgebracht die seit jeher in diesen Gewässern unter|wavey:  wegs sind .Die Segler die ich kenne die seit Jahren diese Route gehen halten einen Sicherheitsabstand von Minimum 100 Meilen zur Küste !! Und wenn du dann  wider erwarten ankommen solltest wirst du spätestens in der ´´Hölle von Mindelo´´wo du vor der Einfahrt in den Hafen an ruhigen Tagen !! auf eine 4-6 Meter Dünung triffst in den Tiefen des Atlantiks verschwinden.Bitte entschuldige meine drastischen Worte aber ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen um dich.

      Tight Lines      Jan|wavey:


----------



## tamandua (20. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*



Mahi-Mahi schrieb:


> Meine Fresse mein lieber du bist ja echt komplett durchgeknallt.Ich weiss wovon ich rede weil ich die einzigen die in den letzten 8 Jahren ein Big Game Boot auf die Kapverden überführt haben und deren Geschichte gut kenne.
> Im Gegensatz zu deiner Nussschale rede ich hier aber von einer ca.12 Tonnen schweren 45 Fuss Motoryacht und einem Captain der seit 20 Jahren Big Game Boote fährt.Nur soviel, alleine die Menge an Diesel die du brauchen wirst füllt ein komplettes zweites Boot deiner Grösse !!Denn du musst nicht denken das du unterwegs irgendwo anlegen kannst ! die Länder die du passierst befinden sich entweder im Bürgerkrieg oder du wirst schon 30-40 Meilen vor der Küste von Piraten aufgebracht die seit jeher in diesen Gewässern unter|wavey:  wegs sind .Die Segler die ich kenne die seit Jahren diese Route gehen halten einen Sicherheitsabstand von Minimum 100 Meilen zur Küste !! Und wenn du dann  wider erwarten ankommen solltest wirst du spätestens in der ´´Hölle von Mindelo´´wo du vor der Einfahrt in den Hafen an ruhigen Tagen !! auf eine 4-6 Meter Dünung triffst in den Tiefen des Atlantiks verschwinden.Bitte entschuldige meine drastischen Worte aber ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen um dich.
> 
> Tight Lines      Jan|wavey:



Verzeih die Frage, aber pflegst du eigentlich einen Thread zumindest zu überfliegen, bevor du antwortest? Offenbar nicht, mh?
Die Reise ist doch schon längst beendet, wie man am Bericht und den Fotos sieht. Deine Tipps sind also gut gemeint, kommen aber zu spät. Zum Glück ist der Trip noch einigermaßen glimpflich über die Bühne gegangen...


----------



## BIG WHITE (20. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

@Tamandua - so etwas nennt man "Spätzündung":q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*



tamandua schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der Trip noch einigermaßen glimpflich über die Bühne gegangen...



in der Tat .... |uhoh:
das hätte ja auch richtig ins Auge bzw unter Wasser gehen können .... #d
Hoffe du hast nach dem Mörder-trip dann wenigstens schöne Stunden mit deinem Boot !!!


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (20. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Da es keine Möglichkeiten gibt das Boot von den Kanaren zu verschiffen besteht das Risiko das er es doch noch mal versuchen will und anyway dieses Boot überlebt den auf den Kapverden vorherrschenden Wind und wellengang keine 2 Tage.Bei Optimalbedingungen schafft er es von Sao Vicente nach Sao Antao aber niemals zurück.Peter Döblers ``Bibiche´´hat zwar auch nur 31 Fuss aber wiegt  (Weil 40jJahre alt und 20 mal überlaminiert ) 7,5 Tonnen.

              Soviel dazu Herr Schlaumichel

                                         Tight Lines    Jan|wavey:


----------



## brxssxnhxssxr (21. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Es gibt 2 Linien (olsen) die das Boot transportieren würden.Ich bin am verhandeln. Es ist ja nicht so,dass ich noch nie auf Kapverde war.Bin, seit 99 ,jedes Jahr 3-4(Winter) Monate mit meinem 5,30Meter Boot zwischen Sal und S.Nicolau rumgeschippert.Es muss ja kein Kanal von S.Vicente sein.Dort Marlin zu fischen,überlasse ich gern den Profis.Fahre auch nur noch mit einem meiner lanjährigen Kapi-Freunde,niemals allein. Bin langsam in einem Alter,wo man anfängt, am Leben zu hängen.Vielen Dank für Deine Sorge.Gruss Thomas


----------



## Ansgar (21. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Alter Schwede,

was ein Trip... Naja, da hast Du was, was Du Deinen Enkeln erzaehlen kannst... Und cooler Bericht...:q :q Dank Deinem Schutzengel und der oertlichen Polizei... Aber schoen zu sehen, dass Dir die Leute ueberall weiter geholfen haben (klar Bakschisch ist aergerlich - aber trotzdem). Bestaetigt doch, dass die Vorurteile oft ungerechtfertigt sind...

Aber eins verstehe ich echt ueberhaupt nicht - insbesondere wenn die Verhaeltnisse so tueckisch sind, wie Jan (MahiMahi) sie beschreibt - und er kennt sich ja anscheinend da aus: Was war denn mit Deiner Planung los? Da ging ja garnichts??  Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??  



brassenhasser schrieb:


> Ich wollte so schnell wie möglich durch die Strasse von Gibraltar und gab Gas.3Stunden später waren wir in Tanger und die ersten beiden Tanks leergelutscht.Prima!
> 
> Da unsere el.Seekarte nicht funktionierte,mussten wir nach Pappkarte fahren,die war aber sehr ungenau.So verfehlten wir den Hafen von Rabat und kamen ca 30Stunden nach unserem Start in Casablanca,mit dem letzten Tropfen Diesel an.Gegen 18Uhr kam dann ein "Taxi" und brachte erst mal 700Liter Diesel.Das passiert mir nicht noch mal!
> 
> ...



All the best
Ansgar


----------



## rob (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

vielen dank für deinen bericht!
hab ihn mit grossem interesse verschlungen und an meine segelfreunde weitergeleitet.
die machen auch transatlantiktouren ,allerdings mit viel grösseren booten.
gut das ihr heil wieder rausgekommen seit!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Hallo Thomas  erst mal Hut ab vor deinem Mut und seemännisch betrachtet hast du die Sache ja gut gemeistert.Vielen Dank für die Info mit der Frachtschiffverbindung davon wussten wir noch nichts und Freunde von mir die auch nächstes Jahr nach Cabo Verde verholen wollen wären sehr an deinen Erkenntnissen interessiert.Bisher gab es nur von Lissabon die Möglichkeit Fracht in dieser Grössenordnung zu verschiffen.Dein Boot sieht aus wie eine 26 Fuss Arvor oder Quicksilver sicherlich solide Boote aber nach meiner Einschätzung doch etwas sehr unterdimensioniert.Ich habe im Kanal von Sao vicente auf Berno Niebuhrs 36 Fuss Bertram schon gestandene Männer kotzen und vor Angst jammern gesehen und das an einem Tag mit blauem Himmel.Die Gewässer rund um Sal und deren vorherrschenden Winde kenne ich nicht genauer weiss nur von Surfern das es dort ganzjährig ( Nord-Ost Passat )auch ganz gut bläst.Über deine ursprüngliche Planung wüsste ich gerne mehr schick mir doch eine PN.El Ayoun deinen vorletzen Hafen in der Spanisch Sahara kenne ich aus meiner Zeit bei der Uno ganz gut war ein ziemlich trostloses Kaff und damals militärisches Sperrgebiet.Im Hafen wurden täglich von der Polisario in die Luft gesprengte Panzer verladen.

                 Tight Lines            Jan#h


----------



## mattes (22. März 2007)

*AW: mit dem Boot zu den Kapverden*

Hallo Jan !
Wer auf Sal fischen geht befischt normal die Ostseite der Insel also bis du dem Wind ausgeliefert und da kann es ganz schön abgehen , da darf man nicht zimperlich sein . Ich fliege auch seit 99 zu den Kapverden immer im Januar ( Thomas und ich kennen uns ) habe  dort auf Booten von 19-33 Fuß gefischt und muß ehrlich sagen das die kleinen Boote nicht schlecht liegen man schwimmt wie ein Korken auf dem Wasser und ich kann das gut beurteilen , fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren hauptberuflich zur See . Das erste Jahr bin ich mit einem 5,70 m  Boot gefahren , 
es war meiner Meinung nach zu langsam , lag aber klasse im Wasser , das seetüchtigste Boot war die Marco Polo (11m )damit konnte man bei fasst jeden Wetter fischen überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den Bertrams wo du dir teilweise die seele aus dem Leib schaukelst. 
Gruß Mattes


----------

